# δόκιμος όρος



## Elena K

Πώς θα μεταφράζατε το "δόκιμο όρο" στα αγγλικά;

Θέλω να πω σε κάποιον ότι η λέξη που έχει επιλέξει δεν χρησιμοποιείται μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο, ή ότι απλά η έκφραση αυτή δεν υπάρχει. 

"Could you please rephrase this in your Terms of Reference? This is not really a (dokimos oros)."

Μερσί.


----------



## Perseas

_Idiomatic_?

_Idiomatic_: containing expressions that are natural and correct.
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/idiomatic


----------



## ireney

Ίσως "accepted"; Ο μη δόκιμος όρος δεν είναι αποδεκτός σωστά;


----------



## cougr

Perhaps, also, "official". Eg. "It's not an official term"


----------



## Acestor

Or: "not an established term".


----------



## Eltheza

I go with Acestor's opinion: "not an established term".

"Official" makes it sound as if it needs a government stamp!

@Perseas - 'idiomatic' - yes, indeed, but I think Elena K probably wants a adjective+noun translation for "δόκιμος όρος".


----------



## cougr

Eltheza said:


> I go with Acestor's opinion: "not an established term"
> 
> "Official" makes it sound as if it needs a government stamp!...



I take your point Eltheza and indeed the terms "καθιερωμένος" and "δόκιμος" are often regarded as being synonymous, however, given that there are many situations where a word may enjoy established usage yet still be considered as not "δόκιμο" and taking into account that the said term (ie. δόκιμος ), when referring to words or terms, also connotes the idea that a word is formally recognized (ie. listed in dictionaries or used in professional terminology etc.)  and adheres to proper grammatical rules and forms, I thought that the term "official", in its broader sense and as used in these examples, might be apt in some cases.


----------



## Eltheza

Very true, cougr - you make a good case for 'official'!

What do you think about 'accepted term'?


----------



## Acestor

Hi. I wouldn’t use 'official' or 'formal', as it’d introduce a whole new class of arbiters. 
We know that δόκιμος re language is somehow an indirect term, as it means vocabulary, forms, syntax used by established authors, authors who have proven their worth. Therefore, δόκιμος is ‘established’ and ‘an accepted term’ in this sense only -- not a generally accepted term, not a commonly accepted term, but a term whose validity is proven by its use by established authors.


----------



## Perseas

Σύμφωνα με το περιεχόμενο της παράθεσης από το πρώτο μήνυμα:


Elena K said:


> Θέλω να πω σε κάποιον ότι η λέξη που έχει επιλέξει δεν χρησιμοποιείται μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο, ή ότι απλά η έκφραση αυτή δεν υπάρχει.



και αφού έχω δει όλες τις απαντήσεις (μέχρι την απάντηση #8), πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι μόνο το "accepted" της ireney είναι μάλλον το καλύτερο:
Αν ένας όρος δεν χρησιμοποιείται σωστά ή δεν υπάρχει, τότε μιλάμε ασφαλώς για όρο μη αποδεκτό.

cross-posted with previous answer


----------



## cougr

It had been at the tip of my tongue all this time and lo and behold it has finally arrived. Apart from the many synonyms (as those above and more) that are commonly used as a translation for "δόκιμος" when describing a word or term, I think the closest equivalent would have to be "standard", as in, for example, "it's not a standard word/term"


----------



## Iraklakos

How about legitimate?


----------



## Eltheza

Hi there, Iraklakos!

Welcome, Welcome! You signed up some time ago though.

I've already had my say. I hope other forum friends will comment on your suggestion


----------



## La Finta Greca

No, because it implies that the initial term was somehow illegitimate. 'Standard' sounds good to me, too.


----------

